#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Who will HIT Maximum SIXES in World Cup 2011?? Inviting BETS!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

We have some of the most Ferocious hitters playing in this edition of the world cup.

Sub-continent tracks, coupled with small stadiums, we are sure to see some BIG Hitting in this Mega Tournament.

Lets bet who Will hit the Most Maximums...





  Similar Threads: Inviting applications for final year projects Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - SACHIN... King of Cricket..Top 5 SIXES.. Will India repeat History after 23 years in Cricket World Cup 2011??

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*An ODD of "10 to 1" means, for every 1 cash staked you will win 10 cash in case of a favourable outcome...
*

----------


## aaron

or koi marega sixes...

----------


## [FE].Zatak

need more cash  :p

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

yeah..we are working on providing more cash...  :):

----------

